# seungoh1's progression thread



## seungoh1 (Jun 4, 2022)

Hello everyone seeing this thread! I'm going for a sub-7 3x3 average. current pb ao5 is 7.35
I use the rs3m 2020 and the original WRM as a main
I also enjoy doing 5x5,clock,OH and 4x4!


----------



## seungoh1 (Jun 4, 2022)

1. (13.85) F2 D2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R F2 R' U2 R' B D L' U B' U' R F' R2 
2. 6.81 U2 R D2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R F L2 R' B D U F' L' U2 
3. (6.40) U L U2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U B2 U' F2 R' U B R2 B2 L' R2 
4. 6.84 L2 F B R2 U D L' F R2 U' D' F2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 F2 R2 L 
5. 10.07+ F' R' U R2 L' B D' R B2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 U2 L B

got this on April
first average with three 6's!
7.32 was needed for a sub 7


----------



## seungoh1 (Jun 8, 2022)

1. 7.33 D' F' R2 F2 U2 L F2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' U' R' B2 L D2 R U2 
2. (6.49) F' L B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' L' D2 F R' F' L' B 
3. 6.53 B R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U B' D' L' B' F' U2 L F2 
4. 9.91+ L2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F U' L F' U2 L B' R2 U2 F2 
5. (13.32) F D B U B' U L' D2 F' U2 R2 B R2 F' D2 B' R2 U' B'

ah,choked a sub 7 average with a 7.91+2 and a 13
7.22 was needed for a sub 7


----------



## seungoh1 (Jun 25, 2022)

이 통계는 2022년 06월 25일 csTimer에서 자동으로 생성되었습니다.
5회 절단평균: 6.81

상세 목록:
1. (6.04) U B R2 F L2 R2 D2 F D2 F' U2 D L' B R D' R B D' R 
2. 6.72 R U2 F2 R F2 D2 U2 L2 R B2 R2 U' R B' F2 U B R D' U' 
3. (9.64) R2 B' R2 L D' B' D R' F' B2 U F2 U2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 
4. 6.23 D' R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L' F D R' U L' D R F2 
5. 7.47 B' D' R F2 B' R B2 L' U' F2 L2 U' R2 U' D' R2 F2 U F2

absolutely insane average. 
I did it, a sub 7 3x3 ao5! teungyun v1 is really good


----------



## Cuber2s (Jun 25, 2022)

seungoh1 said:


> These statistics were automatically generated by csTimer on 06/25/2022.
> 5 cut average: 6.81
> 
> Detailed list:
> ...


I'm still trying to get a sub 7.5 average. ggs, really fast. I'll try to break these down.


----------



## seungoh1 (Jun 29, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I'm still trying to get a sub 7.5 average. ggs, really fast. I'll try to break these down.


Good luck!


----------



## seungoh1 (Jul 2, 2022)

Now that I reached my first goal, I'm going to go for a podium in square-1 in my next comp coming soon!
I will post my squan solves here


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 2, 2022)

seungoh1 said:


> Now that I reached my first goal, I'm going to go for a podium in square-1 in my next comp coming soon!
> I will post my squan solves here


Good luck for the comp.

Are you using a YJ MGC sq-1?


----------



## seungoh1 (Jul 3, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Good luck for the comp.
> 
> Are you using a YJ MGC sq-1?


Yep. I've been using it for about 8 months


----------



## seungoh1 (Jul 3, 2022)

Well, looks like my chance for podium is none. Asher, Jiwon and the former NR holder are all coming. Haha


----------

